# Just Starting Out Pls Help



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

Trying To Do A 1:64 Scale Dio Just Need Some Advice Where To Get Pieces And People, Scenery Etc.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

1:64 Scale is known in model railway circles as 'S' scale.
It is not as common as other scales but there is a fair amount of detail parts available.
Try your local model railway stores or try www.walthers.com..

Best of luck
Alien


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

you can get away with h.o. scale 1/87. sometimes ,its easier to find than s scale . buildings and people are easy to find at most hobby shops .check out the johnny lightning board .i put a halloween diorama there just for fun .its 1/87 scale .with 1/64 scale cars .for me its just a way to display a few cars .i have a few other pictures on the die cast board .if you want i can post 1 here to give you an idea or two .


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

1/64 stuff isn't too common. If you're looking for figures, some old American Flyer figures might be worth looking into...but if in good shape, very collectible and expensive. The old Plasticville buildings were somewhere between O and S scales, some of those parts might be good for doing some building kitbashes.

I'm an AF collector in my spare time and cash...so if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------

